# Diamond Rhom?



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

Diamond Rhom?


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Rhom.

...very nice picture btw.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice rhom,


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yup a nice gold diamond rhom.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

Ja said:


> Yup a nice gold diamond rhom.


i wouldnt say GOLD diamond but diamond rhom yes, sweet looking rhombeus.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

I'd say diamond rhom


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Diamond Rhom


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

Frank, as you would say it, S. Rhombeus. Unless you collect if yourself from the river, locality is just a guess.


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

I know that it is said a Rhom is a Rhom is a Rhom but I do believe that it is a Diamond Rhom


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

fish_sauce said:


> Frank, as you would say it, S. Rhombeus. Unless you collect if yourself from the river, locality is just a guess.


diamond isn't even a locality guess, its a general appearance assignment. if the fish LOOKS sparkly, then it is a 'diamond' rhom.


----------

